# HDD shows up in BIOS but not in Windows.



## Inceptionist (Dec 5, 2014)

I've got friend's PC for the purpose of checking what's wrong with it. So I cleaned it and ran Memtest on RAM first, no issues with that.

Then I scanned the HDD (Seagate Barracuda 500 GB) for issues with UBCD. It gave me no errors. But the problem is that it is not detected by Windows. It however, shows up in BIOS.

Also, there's a _click _ sound from HDD after every two seconds.

What might be the issue?


----------



## Flash (Dec 5, 2014)

1.Check whether the HDD is appearing in Disc management; If the drive letter is not assigned in here, it won't be visible in Win Explorer. 
2.If detected --> sometimes, partitions may be lost thereby halts the drive from showing up, then try Partition Find and Mount â€” free partition recovery software


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 5, 2014)

regular clicking sound from hdd usually means it is dead/going to die soon.


----------



## Inceptionist (Dec 6, 2014)

Flash said:


> 1.Check whether the HDD is appearing in Disc management; If the drive letter is not assigned in here, it won't be visible in Win Explorer.
> 2.If detected --> sometimes, partitions may be lost thereby halts the drive from showing up, then try Partition Find and Mount â€” free partition recovery software



The HDD is formatted without any partitions and it doesn't show up in the storage management.
 [MENTION=126812]whitestar_999[/MENTION] That's why I'm worried.


----------



## RBX (Dec 7, 2014)

I too have a a 500GB Barracuda which makes clicking sound. Sometimes it shows up in Windows and works absolutely fine, but sooner or later it starts making clicking sound and disappears. I have run various tests on it and haven't found a problem. I was suggested to try a different SATA cable (which I haven't tried yet), you should try if you haven't already.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 7, 2014)

The best way to find out if you need a new sata cable is by looking at ultraDMA CRC error count in S.M.A.R.T. values(run crystaldisk info free portable zip version which doesn't need to be installed).A faulty sata cable cause ultradma crc value to increase continuously.In fact post a screenshot of crystaldisk info here(use imgur).


----------



## RBX (Dec 7, 2014)

whitestar_999 said:


> The best way to find out if you need a new sata cable is by looking at ultraDMA CRC error count in S.M.A.R.T. values(run crystaldisk info free portable zip version which doesn't need to be installed).A faulty sata cable cause ultradma crc value to increase continuously.In fact post a screenshot of crystaldisk info here(use imgur).



*i.imgur.com/eWUcHBs.png


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 7, 2014)

Values seems fine so i am guessing problem with mechanical sub-systems of hdd is the reason for ticking sound.btw 11506 counts for 6066 hours of operation is a bit high,do you turn on & off you hdd quite often.


----------



## RBX (Dec 7, 2014)

whitestar_999 said:


> Values seems fine so i am guessing problem with mechanical sub-systems of hdd is the reason for ticking sound.btw 11506 counts for 6066 hours of operation is a bit high,do you turn on & off you hdd quite often.



No, I don't even keep it connected. I think it's because when it starts clicking, it keeps connecting and disconnecting.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 7, 2014)

What do you mean by you don't keep it connected?Storing hdd for a long time(say 7-8 months without operation) is not recommended.


----------



## RBX (Dec 7, 2014)

whitestar_999 said:


> What do you mean by you don't keep it connected?Storing hdd for a long time(say 7-8 months without operation) is not recommended.



I use it to store anime, and do use it once in a while to copy stuff over to my laptop, otherwise it stays disconnected because I can connect at most two SATA devices to my PSU (was a really bad choice by my dad - both cabinet and PSU), and I use 2x 1TB.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 7, 2014)

any psu can support 4-5 sata devices,don't you use ide-sata power connector available for ~20-30 in local pc shops.
*ep.yimg.com/ay/directron/ide-to-sata-power-adapter-4pin-ide-to-15pin-sata-oem-3.gif


----------



## RBX (Dec 8, 2014)

whitestar_999 said:


> any psu can support 4-5 sata devices,don't you use ide-sata power connector available for ~20-30 in local pc shops.
> *ep.yimg.com/ay/directron/ide-to-sata-power-adapter-4pin-ide-to-15pin-sata-oem-3.gif



Yes, I know, but I didn't bother because HDD kept getting disconnected. I even disconnected the optical drive because I don't use it much.
The cabinet is quite small, and already cluttered, so I try to connect only what is necessary.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 8, 2014)

What is your pc config(incl cabinet & psu)?


----------



## RBX (Dec 8, 2014)

This with some changes in HDDs - *www.digit.in/forum/pc-components-c...-guide-2011-q4-65.html?highlight=#post1514032


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 8, 2014)

According to this psu is 250w which is bad for an i5 system,tell your dad to get a good 400w psu as soon as possible.
*tech.firstpost.com/product/cases/piano-126-specification-320612.html
I suspect this is also the reason for your hdd issue.


----------



## RBX (Dec 9, 2014)

I've been wanting to get a new PSU for a while, but I'm afraid it's not that simple. The space in cabinet is too limited, a new PSU won't fit in the space of previous.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 9, 2014)

Are you sure?even my 7-8 years old intex mid tower cabinet could accommodate branded psu.If sure then spend 500-600 extra & get some cheap intex mid tower cabinet.


----------



## RBX (Dec 9, 2014)

Ok, see for yourself and tell me what do you think.
*i.imgur.com/9MSabeQ.jpg


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 9, 2014)

All ATX psu are same standard size so any psu should fit but you can check it in any local pc shop by testing with some 500w local psu.This one has only (12V*18A)=216 Watt on 12V rail(most essential as it provides power to cpu,hdd,graphics card,remaining rails are mostly for non-essential stuff like usb & some mobo function etc so their power doesn't count much as max load is on 12V rail) so it is really bad for your system.


----------



## RBX (Dec 10, 2014)

Does Corsair VS450 sound like something that can support my config with 3 HDDs, and allow possible installation of a discrete GPU?

Edit: From the design, it seem that it's meant to be placed at the bottom of the cabinet.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 10, 2014)

I used FSP Saga II 400w in top mount psu slot in that old intex mid tower cabinet.VS450 is technically alright but it is better to spent ~300 more & get Antec VP450P which is much better quality wise.


----------



## insaneYLN (Dec 15, 2014)

whitestar_999 said:


> What do you mean by you don't keep it connected?Storing hdd for a long time(say 7-8 months without operation) is not recommended.



I am very worried now, because all my internal hard disk drives have not been in use for over 3 years. Albeit, each one is packed in an anti-static ESD bag and stored in a plastic case.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 15, 2014)

3 years is a long time.the thing is hdd is basically a mechanical device & if not used for a long time the moving parts may get stuck.i suggest powering them up now & leave them running for ~24 hours while continuously running crystaldisk info in background to monitor their health.if there are no issues pack them back but try to run then once every 2-3 months.


----------



## insaneYLN (Dec 16, 2014)

whitestar_999 said:


> 3 years is a long time.the thing is hdd is basically a mechanical device & if not used for a long time the moving parts may get stuck.i suggest powering them up now & leave them running for ~24 hours while continuously running crystaldisk info in background to monitor their health.if there are no issues pack them back but try to run then once every 2-3 months.



Since I was going out of the country for academic obligations, I lent my desktop system, installed with one SATA (40GB) and one IDE (160GB) hard disk drive, to a cousin sister. Regardlessly, post my return, she still continues to use the desktop system.


@whitestar_999, would it be advisable to individually power up and use my internal hard disk drives with a external casing such as the _Live Tech LT 3.5 Ext SATA Casing_, Products Live Tech?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 16, 2014)

I don't prefer using casings for 3.5" hdd compared to 2.5" hdd as desktop hdd generate more heat as well as not as much designed for mobility as laptop/2.5" hdd.still i would recommend to get this one as it has a fan for cooling hdd beside the full aluminium case(good heat dissipation):
Orico 7962SUS 3 5'' Sata External HDD Casing Enclosure USB2 0 Esata | eBay


----------



## insaneYLN (Dec 18, 2014)

*External Casings*



whitestar_999 said:


> I don't prefer using casings for 3.5" hdd compared to 2.5" hdd as desktop hdd generate more heat as well as not as much designed for mobility as laptop/2.5" hdd.still i would recommend to get this one as it has a fan for cooling hdd beside the full aluminium case(good heat dissipation):
> Orico 7962SUS 3 5'' Sata External HDD Casing Enclosure USB2 0 Esata | eBay


  @whitestar_999, thank you very much for the recommendation. The product page on E-Bay India mentions that the product carries 1 year warranty. Consequently, I am keen to know, how would a buyer avail a warranty claim, if and when the need arises, considering *Orico* does not have after sales service in India?

The reason why I was initially inclined towards Live Tech's product, is because, their after sales service is based in India, and Live Tech too offers 1 year warranty on its external casings. Is there a brand/manufacturer, offering an external casing similar to the Orico item and providing after sales service in India?


----------



## insaneYLN (Dec 23, 2014)

*Re: External Casings*



insaneYLN said:


> @whitestar_999, thank you very much for the recommendation. The product page on E-Bay India mentions that the product carries 1 year warranty. Consequently, I am keen to know, how would a buyer avail a warranty claim, if and when the need arises, considering *Orico* does not have after sales service in India?
> 
> The reason why I was initially inclined towards Live Tech's product, is because, their after sales service is based in India, and Live Tech too offers 1 year warranty on its external casings. Is there a brand/manufacturer, offering an external casing similar to the Orico item and providing after sales service in India?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 23, 2014)

I was very busy in the last week hence the late reply.For such a product i am not expecting the usual support but guessing that you contact the seller who then will help you get support.btw i bought one & it worked fine.I ran a 7200rpm sata hdd for ~3 hours & temps never crossed 36C but that was in Delhi's winter when avg room temps are ~20-25C.I will test it in my flat where avg outside temps are ~30C & will post the result here.


----------



## insaneYLN (Jan 7, 2015)

@whitestar_999, the _Orico 7962SUS_ hard disk drive enclosure is currently unavailable, either on E-Bay India, or on Amazon India. Consequently, I have been considering on getting this - Anker USB 3.0 and eSATA To SATA External Hard Drive Docking Station for 2.5 / 3.5in HDD and SSD.
Do let me know what you make of it.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 7, 2015)

It doesn't have fan.if you are spending that much on a hdd dock it should at least have a fan in my opinion.


----------



## insaneYLN (Jan 8, 2015)

whitestar_999 said:


> It doesn't have fan.if you are spending that much on a hdd dock it should at least have a fan in my opinion.



Which reliable hard disk enclosure, or hard disk dock, would you alternatively suggest?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 8, 2015)

This is the only one i could find with reasonable price:
Transcend 3 5" HDD Casing Sata TS0GSJ35U3 Hard Drive Enclosure USB 3 0 | eBay

This one is too costly & not worth the price:
Vantec Nexstar HX 3 5" Sata USB 3 0 Firewire 800 External Hard Drive Enclosure | eBay


----------



## insaneYLN (Jan 12, 2015)

whitestar_999 said:


> This is the only one i could find with reasonable price:
> Transcend 3 5" HDD Casing Sata TS0GSJ35U3 Hard Drive Enclosure USB 3 0 | eBay


  @whitestar_999, thank you very much for the apt suggestion. The *Transcend StoreJet 35U3* fits my requirement, and budget; brilliantly!


The only discrepancy is that, the product page on E-Bay India says one year warranty, whereas the user manual from Transcend India's website states two years warranty, for the said product. As usual, I trust a manufacturer's warranty period, and consequently, would like to enquiringly confirm with Transcend India's customer support service helpline number. Does anyone have the concerned contact number?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 13, 2015)

Seeing some people experience with Transcend after sales support here i say even 1 year warranty is good enough if you managed to get good after sales support from them.


----------



## insaneYLN (Jan 26, 2015)

@whitestar_999, could you please suggest an appropriate enclosure for a 2.5" laptop hard disk drive, similar to the _Transcend StoreJet 35U3_; you suggested for a 3.5" desktop hard disk drive?
 

I devoutly thank you for all your continued help and assistance.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 28, 2015)

for 2.5" hdd fan in hdd case is not as essential but still getting a full metal case is recommended.
Transcend TS0GSJ25S-S 2.5 Inch Internal Hard Drive Enclosure - Buy Transcend TS0GSJ25S-S 2.5 Inch Internal Hard Drive Enclosure Online at best price in India : Flipkart.com
try some other sites for a bit lower price.


----------



## insaneYLN (Jan 28, 2015)

whitestar_999 said:


> for 2.5" hdd fan in hdd case is not as essential but still getting a full metal case is recommended.
> Transcend TS0GSJ25S-S 2.5 Inch Internal Hard Drive Enclosure - Buy Transcend TS0GSJ25S-S 2.5 Inch Internal Hard Drive Enclosure Online at best price in India : Flipkart.com
> try some other sites for a bit lower price.


 [MENTION=126812]whitestar_999[/MENTION], thank you very much for the appropriate suggestion.


Can I settle for the *Transcend StoreJet 25S3*, StoreJet 25S3 (USB 3.0 Enclosure)-External Storage High-speed USB 3.0 Enclosure? The TS0GSJ25S-S model is not listed on Transcend India's website, and perhaps may be a discontinued product.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 28, 2015)

sure & it is better.


----------

